# how much wood do you use outdoor burner



## dogdrvr (Aug 6, 2009)

gettin a central boiler 5036 we have about 1600 sq foot house not too bad on insulation.Western Pa.cold winters. Going to be using cherry maple and white and red oak. How about some estimates of your wood usage? I allready have 7-9 cords cut.
Mark in western Pa


----------



## rx7145 (Aug 6, 2009)

I burn about 12 full cord with my 4436. I burn 9 months out of the year.


----------



## jorge016 (Aug 6, 2009)

*Western MN Wood Use*

10-12 cords in a CB 6048 to heat an old three story farm house in middle of the prairie. I burned less wood last year (my 2nd year of heating with the CB) by not filling the stove to the max once a day and utilizing small hot fires.


----------



## Chuck Diesel (Aug 6, 2009)

Southeast MI, 9 full cords oct-apr WM 4400


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 6, 2009)

12 Full cords last year in a Woodmaster 4400. 8 cords was softwood/junk wood so I'm figuring 10 cords of good seasoned wood this year. 1800 sq ft new well insulated house, 600 sq ft barely insulated garage, and domestic hot water.

Chris


----------



## whitemountain (Aug 6, 2009)

2.5 cords seasoned softwood. Burn approx 7 months steady.

Should add, it's not an outdoor woodburner, it's an indoor woodstove and heat about 1,000 poorly insulated square feet. Stove is very efficient. Load it twice a day and sometimes a third time before bed if its gonna be extra cold.

Also although at 7,000' our winters are milder than in many areas of the world.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Aug 7, 2009)

8-9 cords in my CB5036 last year, 1200 s.f. house, 800 s.f. shop. 6 1/2 months. No domestic H.W. yet, but will be doing that this year.


----------



## Butch(OH) (Aug 7, 2009)

12-13 here in a 4400 Woodmaster heating 2500 ft 1945 house to 75, shop to 68 and domestic water for 5. Fire was on from September 1 to mid May. Experiments last winter suggest that usage would be a little over half that if we were only heating house. Fuel was a mix of 1/2 decent hardwoods and 1/2 sycamore, elm and the like.


----------



## Laird (Aug 7, 2009)

8-10 cords last winter. 2300 sq ft house pretty well insulated. 900 sq ft garage/shop, again pretty well insulated. also DHW for family of 3.


----------



## puds (Aug 7, 2009)

I burned around 18 cord last september to may. I have 2800 sq ft house ( not including the basment or the full walk in attic) that is 100 years old and another 500 sq ft garage. I fired up the boiler agin last month when I got the electric bill after my 16 year old niece moved in with us.


----------



## dogdrvr (Aug 7, 2009)

*thanks*

guess i better cut some more before the snow flies,,,,,Your neice likes hot showers huh. Any one out the burn green wood or is it all seasoned? I have a mix now. Got an old 100 yr old oak that fell and should be nice and dry....


----------



## Darth Hawken (Aug 7, 2009)

I have a Hawken HE-2100 and I burned in the neighborhood of 8-9 full cord. 2600 sq. ft colonial with DHW and four daughters. 

I can only give an estimate, because I started the winter off with only 7 face cord and was cutting and burning all season. Most of the wood went from the trailer right into the OWB. I will have a better estimate this year as I am already about half way done cutting (they are all topps, so they are semi-seasoned before being cut). Next year I should be a full season ahead of things.


----------



## puds (Aug 7, 2009)

I burn about half green and half seasoned. I would prefer to use all seasoned but it is hard to get two years ahead. I burn alot of soft would like sliver maple of boxelder in the fall and spring months. I save the good stuff for when it really blows. I know that I would use less wood if I only burned seasoned. Burnig green wood is not nearly as efficent.


----------



## kalib stock (Aug 11, 2009)

dogdrvr said:


> gettin a central boiler 5036 we have about 1600 sq foot house not too bad on insulation.Western Pa.cold winters. Going to be using cherry maple and white and red oak. How about some estimates of your wood usage? I allready have 7-9 cords cut.
> Mark in western Pa



where do you live in western pa?? theres a dealer having a sale this month in ohio


----------



## dogdrvr (Aug 12, 2009)

*western pa*

we live in grove city. Well actually barkeyville. I already bought a furnace.A dealer in Meadville had an open house, got free shipping,and money off too. Real nice guy too called him numerous times,and is giving me a good price on a partial install too.


----------



## Scootermsp (Aug 12, 2009)

CB 5036, Sept-April 4600 sq ft(well insulated) and DHW about 12 cords


----------



## kamhillbilly (Aug 12, 2009)

About 13 cords birch ,3000Sqft new house and 1600sqft shop ( shop is only at about 50 degrees ) all infloor hot water


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Aug 13, 2009)

kamhillbilly said:


> About 13 cords birch ,3000Sqft new house and 1600sqft shop ( shop is only at about 50 degrees ) all infloor hot water



Seems like a lot, but considering you're burning birch, not bad...that's a lot of s.f. to heat. ....would probably be 8-10 cords hardwood.


----------



## oneoldbanjo (Aug 13, 2009)

I burned 6 chords last year heating the 2,000 square foot house to 68, heating domestic water and heating my 1,800 square foot garage to 55. My house and garage are made from SIPS panels and they are very well insulated, and the Cincinnati/Northern Kentucky area did not have a bad winter last year.

For your use I would certainly get 10+ chords ready.....or count on cutting some wood this winter.

When you can, build a small fire in the morning when you get up and another one at night before you go to bed. You will use less wood if you only build small fires and let the coals do some heating each day.....and you will make less smoke.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Aug 13, 2009)

oneoldbanjo said:


> I burned 6 chords last year heating the 2,000 square foot house to 68, heating domestic water and heating my 1,800 square foot garage to 55. My house and garage are made from SIPS panels and they are very well insulated, and the Cincinnati/Northern Kentucky area did not have a bad winter last year.
> 
> For your use I would certainly get 10+ chords ready.....or count on cutting some wood this winter.
> 
> When you can, build a small fire in the morning when you get up and another one at night before you go to bed. You will use less wood if you only build small fires and let the coals do some heating each day.....and you will make less smoke.



I'll drink to having 10= cords ready..

Nothing worse than trudging thru snow on a cold-azz January day gathering firewood...suks


----------



## Paul61 (Aug 13, 2009)

kamhillbilly said:


> About 13 cords birch ,3000Sqft new house and 1600sqft shop ( shop is only at about 50 degrees ) all infloor hot water



Kam,
these guys don't talk "face cords" here.
I'm hoping that's what you meant?

Paul


----------



## Blazin (Aug 13, 2009)

From Oct 1st to June, 14-16 cord mixed hardwood heating roughly 6000sq ft. Two houses, a garage, and DHW. Your mileage may/will vary. LOL!


----------



## J.W Younger (Aug 14, 2009)

a bunch


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Aug 17, 2009)

Full, not face for me....:greenchainsaw:


----------

